# Mud motor plans



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Anyone got any plans for making a mud motor at home?


----------



## av-from-vt (May 20, 2008)

I built this one last fall if you have some questions i could answer them but as far as plans you've got to just copy a factory one.


----------

